# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Πήρα κοκατιλ..!!

## Κωσταντινος321

Γεία σας παιδία εχτές αγόρασα ενα πανέμορφο κοκατιλ απο ενα pet-shop ξέρω δεν είναι οτι καλίτερο αλλα ίθελα πολί να εχο ενα δίκο μου..Δεν μπορούσα να βρώ εκτροφέα εδό στιν Λάρισα που μένω..Μου είπανε πως ειναι 8-10 μήνων αρνούμε να το πιστέπσω αλλα δεν πιράζει..Το εχο βάλει σε ενα ωράιο κλουβάκι που είχα και το έχω μέσα στο δωμάτιο μου για να έχει ισιχία να μάθει τον χώρο και να μάθει και εμένα..Το αγόρασα 40εύρο..Φένεται πως ειναι αρκετά άγριος..Έχω κάπιες απορίες επιδεί δν ειχα παραπανω χριματα και δν μπορουσα να του παρω τιν τροφι που θελει επιδει εχο και 2 budgerigar και τα δινω χιμα τροφι παπαγαλινει τροει τετοια??Κατι ακομα απο εχτες δν εχει φαει τιποτα και ουτε νερο εχει πιει γιατι?? ανιχυχω.. :sad: Καθεται σε ενα σιμειο και απλα κοιταει αλλες φορες πιδαει πανω στα κακγελα βγαζει κατι κραβγες και δαγκωνει τα σιδερα..!!Φενεται παντος οτι ειναι αρκετα εξυπνος καθομαι του μιλαω και με παρατιρει δεν τον πολι δινω πολι σιμασια για να τον αφισω να ιρεμισει και να χαλαρωσει!!! Κλινει και αρκετες φορες τα ματακια του ετσι οπως καθεται και τα ξανα ανιγει και ξανα το ιδιοτ..!!!Εσεις τι λετε αρχιζω και φοβαμαι μιν παθει κατι..!!
Φιλικα κωσταντινος  :Big Grin:

----------


## mai_tai

μην ανυσηχεις φιλε-μεχρι να μαθει το καινουργειο περιβαλον κ εσενα φυσικα 2-3 μερες θαναι σε αυτην την κατασταση...!να του εχεις καθαρο νερο-φαγητο καθημερινα κ υσηχια!μολις αρχισει να τρωει  κανονικα...θελει παρειτσα κ λιχουδες για να σε μαθει κ να σε συνηθισει!αυτα για αρχη :Party0024:

----------


## Athina

Κωνσταντίνε να τον χαίρεσαι.Σίγουρα το πουλάκι είναι άγριο.Πρέπει να του δώσεις λίγο χρόνο να σε συνηθίσει και εσένα και τον χώρο.Πριν προβείς σε αγορά τέτοιου πουλιού έπρεπε να ενημερωθείς για την φροντίδα που χρειάζεται.Ας πούμε για τις διαστάσεις των κλουβιών που είναι κατάλληλες για cockatiel.Μήπως το κλουβάκι σου είναι μικρό???
Για την τροφή τώρα...παπαγαλίνη για budgie δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα να φάει *προσωρινά*.Πρέπει του πάρεις μια συσκευασμένη τροφή για το είδος του,καλής μάρκας.Περίπου 5ε. έχει.Δεν έχεις 5ε. να δώσεις για το πουλάκι σου?Θα σου πάει σίγουρα 1μήνα.
Παιχνίδια,ξύλινες πατήθρες,σουπιοκόκκαλο κλπ πρέπει να υπάρχουν σίγουρα μέσα στο κλουβί.Αν δεν έχεις ενημερωθεί ήδη για τα παραπάνω καλά θα κάνεις να διαβάσεις μερικά άρθρα στην ενότητα με τους παπαγάλους.
Δαχτυλιδάκι στο πόδι του έχει?
Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή?
Καθαρισμός του κλουβιού
Διαστάσεις κλουβιών
Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι
Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης των cockatiels μας

----------


## lagreco69

Καλως ηρθες!! Κωσταντινε εδω ειναι Ο χάρτης της παρέας μας ο οποιος θα σε βοηθησει να κατανοησεις καλυτερα το forum. επισης εδω μπορεις να μας παρουσιασεις τους φτερωτους σου φιλους Συστήστε μας και τους φτερωτούς συντρόφους σας. φιλε μου η παπαγαλινη των budgerigar δεν μπορει να του δωσει τις θρεπτικες ουσιες που εχει μια συσκευασμενη τροφη για cockatiels. με την πρωτη ευκαιρια!!! να του παρεις μια τροφη για το ειδος του, επισης να του παρεις σουπιοκοκκαλο!! ειναι απαραιτητο να ειναι στο κλουβι κατα ολη την διαρκεια του χρονου. επισης σημαντικο!! Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά. αφησε το να ηρεμισει και οσο πιο γρηγορα νιωσει λιγη ασφαλεια, τοσο πιο γρηγορα θα φαει και θα πιει. καλως τον δεχτηκες!! και καλη διαμονη σου εχομαι!!!

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Ευχαριστω παιδια για τις γριγορες απαντισεις μολις τορα πιγα πιρα και τροφη για τον (Jimako mou)Νομιζω πως το κλουβι του ειναι ενταξει δν ειναι ουτε τεραστιο ουτε μικρο μπορει να κινιται ανετα μεσα εκει πιστεβο εχο διαβασει πολλα πραγματα μιν φοβασαι απλα φοβαμαι μιν τιχον παθει κατι..¨εσεις τι λετε?

----------


## geog87

καλησπερα κωνσταντινε!!!καλως ορισες στην παρεα μας!!!καλη διαμονη στο φορουμ και να σου ζησει ο μικρος σου!!!καλο θα ηταν να βγαλεις καποιες φωτο να μας τον παρουσιασεις και να δουμε και το κλουβι του!!!θα ηθελα επισης να σου πω οτι ειναι σημαντικο να παρεχεις στο μικρο σου εκτος απο βραστο αυγο και αυγοτροφη!καλο θα ηταν να μην παρεις αυτες τις χρωματιστες αηδιες που πουλανε στα πετ το ιδανικο θα ηταν να φτιαξεις αυτο... 
*Αυγόψωμο - ξηρή αυγοτροφή Νο2*οχι μονο για το κοκατιλ σου αλλα και για τα αλλα σου πουλακια!!!διαβασε επισης αυτο 
*Κόκκαλο σουπιάς!*αφορα το κοκκαλο σουπιας που οπως σου ειπαν παραπανω ειναι απαραιτητο να υπαρχει στο κλουβι του!!!παντως καλο θα ηταν και στα budgie σου να μην παρεχεις χυμα τροφη αλλα συσκευασμενη!!!α και κατι ακομα αυτα τα στικ που σχεδον ολοι οι πετσοπαδες προτεινουν μην παρεις!!!ειναι τελειως αχρηστα και δεν προσφερουν απολυτως τιποτα!!!

----------


## Athina

Βάλε μας φώτο να τον δούμε αν θες,μήπως μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε το φύλλο!Και το κλουβάκι μαζί  :Happy:

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

ενταξει παιδια θα προσπαθισω να ανεβασω φωτογραφιες μεχρι το βραδυ για να το δειτε και εσεις..

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

ενταξει παιδια θα προσπαθισω να ανεβασω φωτογραφιες μεχρι το βραδυ για να το δειτε και εσεις..αα και αν μποριτε πειτε μου λιγο πως ανεβαζω φωτογραφιες ευχαριστω..!!

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

[img]dsc00856[/img] παιδια δεν ξερω πως να ανεβασω..!!

----------


## Lucky13

Κωσταντινε υπάρχει σχετικό άρθρο αλλα δεν μπορώ να το βρω ! Παρόλα αυτά googlare imageshack κανε λογαριασμό και ανέβασε εκεί τη φότο μόλις τελειώσει κάτω απο τη φότο θα έχει ένα πεδίο που θα λέει "forum code" το κανείς copy και μετά paste στο πόστ και είσαι έτοιμος !

----------


## lagreco69

> [img]dsc00856[/img] παιδια δεν ξερω πως να ανεβασω..!!


Κωσταντινε* Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών στο φόρουμ* προτιμησε το* Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket*, ειναι πολυ πιο γρηγορο!! και δεν εχει και οριο! δεδομενων. κανε εγγραφη και μετα ανεβασε τις φωτογραφιες που θελεις, κανε κλικ στον IMG code και cory και μετα πηγαινε στο post που θελεις να ανεβασεις τις φωτογραφιες σου και κανε paste.

----------


## Giwrgos13

Οπως ειπε ο Δημητρης (lagreco69) ειναι πολυ ευκολο 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

λοιπον παιδια πιγα σιμερα πιρα ενα πολυ ωραιο κλουβακι ειναι αρκετα μεγαλο εχει πολυ χωρο το ειδα σιμερα ετρογε κιολας λιγο πιστεβο οσω παει μερα με τιν μερα ειναι καλιτερα :d

----------


## Giwrgos13

βαλε φωτο να δουμε

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

θα προσπαθισω γιοργο πιστεβω μεχρι αυριο θα τα καταφερω και θα βαλω να το δειτε :d

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Παιδια βοιθεια εγινα μελος ανεβασα τις φωτογραφιες αλλα δεν καταλαβενω πως θα τις βαλω εδο στο σιτε συγνωμι αν λεω βλακιες αλλα ειμαι τελειως ασχετος απο αφτα και δεν μπορω να το καταλαβω..διαβαζω και απο το σιτε αλλα παλι δεν βρισκω ακρι βοιθεια..:/

----------


## lagreco69

> Παιδια βοιθεια εγινα μελος ανεβασα τις φωτογραφιες αλλα δεν καταλαβενω πως θα τις βαλω εδο στο σιτε συγνωμι αν λεω βλακιες αλλα ειμαι τελειως ασχετος απο αφτα και δεν μπορω να το καταλαβω..διαβαζω και απο το σιτε αλλα παλι δεν βρισκω ακρι βοιθεια..:/




Κωσταντινε! μην ζητας συγνωμη!! και οταν κολλαμε καπου, δεν θεωρειτε βλακεια!! θα πας παλι στο site με τις φωτογραφιες! και στο αλμπουμ που εκανες και θα βαλεις τον δεικτη του ποντικιου επανω στην φωτογραφια που θελεις! αυτη θα σου ανοιξει ενα πλαισιο και εσυ θα πας προς στον τελευταιο εκει που γραφει IMG code θα κανεις copy αυτον τον κωδικο που εχει μεσα στο τετραγωνο και μετα θα πας στο post που θελεις και θα τον κανεις paste. 

Email & IM

Direct link

HTML code

*IMG code*

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Ρε φιλε πιγενω στο My images επιλεγω τιν φωτογραφεια και μου βγαζει αφτα 1 image selected[X]
Create album
Create slideshow
Edit images
Mark as private
Mark as public
Delete
Get code for Forums
Get code for Websites
Get code for Email
Add tags
Remove tags
Upload Images

----------


## lagreco69

> Ρε φιλε πιγενω στο My images


Κωσταντινε εγω σου γραφω! για το Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket οχι για το ImageShack! πηγαινε και κανε εγγραφη στο Photobucket στο link που σου εδωσα.

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Παιδια φαινοντε?? συγνωμι αν ειναι μεγαλες και αφτα αλλα δεν μπορουσα να κανω παπαραπανω πραγματα για δειτε τον πως σας φενεται ο (Jimakos μου)  :Big Grin:

----------


## kirkal

ωραίος ο Jimakos...να τον χαίρεσαι αλλά βάλε άμεσα σουπιοκόκκαλο, και κανένα παιχνιδάκι να ασχολείται....

----------


## COMASCO

ομορφο το μικρο σου!να το χαιρεσαι!σουπιοκοκκαλο!παι  χνιδακια!και πιστευω οτι ενα κλουβι μεγαλυτερο θα ηταν!οτι καλυτερο!!

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Εχτες το πιρα το κλουβι απο αφτο που ειχα ειναι παρα πολυ καλιτερο  επσαξα αλλα δεν μπορουσα να βρω μεγαλιτερο ιθελε παραγκελεια και ετσι αποφασισα να παρω αφτο φενεται να ειναι ανετος σε αφτο το κλουβακι παντος..Ναι θα του παρω και παιχνιδια και σουπιοκοκκαλο απλα εχτες δεν προλαβενα...Τι παιχνιδια να του παρω μπορω να δω καμια φοτογραφια που εχεται στα δικα σας?? ΑΑ και κατι αλλο μποριτε να ξεχωρισεται αν ειναι αρσενικο?? γιατι εγο για αρσενικο το πιρα..!!

----------


## kirkal

για παιχνιδάκια δες λίγο εδώ π.χ είναι μια δική μου προσπάθεια...http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...626#post490626

δεν χρειάζεται να αγοράσεις παιχνίδια που τις περισσότερες φορές είναι αρκετά ακριβά. μπορείς να φτιάξεις και μόνος σου με λίγη καλή διάθεση και φαντασία. 
συμφωνώ και εγώ ότι το κλουβάκι είναι λίγο μικρό..θα μπορούσες να είχες πάρει την κλασσική πλέον μεγάλη ζευγαρώστρα με 23,7 - 25 ευρώ...θα ήταν λίγο πιο άνετο....
για το φύλο θα σου πουν οι πιο έμπειροι

----------


## christos78

Καλό μήνα κ καλή βδομάδα σε όλους.όσο αφορά τώρα το κλουβί Κωνσταντίνε θα έπρεπε πριν το πάρεις να κοιτάξεις να έχει οριζόντια τα κάγκελα κ στη σωστή απόσταση μεταξύ τους για να μπορεί να σκαρφαλώνει άνετα το πουλί .Μην ξεχνάμε ότι είναι παπαγάλος και όχι καναρίνι.Αυτά από εμένα.καλορίζικο.

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using Tapatalk 2

----------


## lagreco69

> Εχτες το πιρα το κλουβι απο αφτο που ειχα ειναι παρα πολυ καλιτερο επσαξα αλλα δεν μπορουσα να βρω μεγαλιτερο ιθελε παραγκελεια και ετσι αποφασισα να παρω αφτο φενεται να ειναι ανετος σε αφτο το κλουβακι παντος..Ναι θα του παρω και παιχνιδια και σουπιοκοκκαλο απλα εχτες δεν προλαβενα...Τι παιχνιδια να του παρω μπορω να δω καμια φοτογραφια που εχεται στα δικα σας?? ΑΑ και κατι αλλο μποριτε να ξεχωρισεται αν ειναι αρσενικο?? γιατι εγο για αρσενικο το πιρα..!!



Πολυ ομορφος!!! Κωσταντινε ο Jimakos σου να τον χαιρεσαι!!! ναι αντρακος ειναι.  το κλουβι ειναι μικρο! για cockatiel εχω το ιδιο αλλα βαζω πτηνα μεσα μονο για την περιοδο της καραντινας τους. παιχνιδια μπορεις να φτιαξεις και μονος σου!! κοιταξε εδω Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους., δες και μερικες φωτογραφιες. 


*Το ιδιο κλουβι με το δικο σου! (μονο) για καραντινα.* 




*Και το μεγαλο με τα παιχνιδια που εφτιαξα εγω.


*

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Ευχαριστω παιδια για τα καλα σας λογια..Τωρα το πιρα το κλουβι θα υπαρχει κανενα προβλιμα με αφτο??Πολυ ωραιο το εχεις Lagreco μπραβο σου...Μπορειτε να ξεχωρισεται αν ειναι μεγαλο σε ιλικια?? γιατι εμενα μου ειπανε απο το pet-shop Που το πιρα οτι ειναι 8-10 μινον..!!

----------


## kirkal

καλύτερα να είμαστε λίγο επιφυλακτικοί με τους πετσοπάδες..τις περισσότερες φορές απλά σου λένε αυτό που  θέλεις να ακούσεις...αν π.χ του έλεγες ότι θέλεις ενα κοτατίλ 2 ετών το πιθανότερο είναι να σου έδινε πάλι το ίδιο πουλάκι σαν 2 ετών εφόσον δεν έχει δακτυλίδι...μπορεί όμως επειδή υπάρχουν και έντιμοι επαγγελματίες να είναι όντως 10 μηνών...

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Παιδια το καινουργιο μου κοκατιλ ποτε θα αρχισει να γινεται λιγο ποιο ιρεμο να αρχισει να βγαζει καμια φονουλα?? γιατι τορα μονο καμια κραυγι φοναζειι και οταν παω κοντα του με κανει (χιιι)

----------


## lagreco69

Οσο πιο ηρεμα!! θα περασει η προσαρμογη του στο νεο του περιβαλλον, τοσο πιο γρηγορα θα το φυγει το στρες και θα τραγουδαει. 
δες και αυτο το αρθρο Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης των cockatiels μας

----------


## moutro

Είναι πολύ όμορφο το πουλάκι σου να το χαιρεσαι!!! Για το κλουβί σου είπαν τα παιδιά, όσο πιο σύντομα μπορείς, αλλαξέ το ή επέστρεψε αυτό αφού το πήρες τώρα και πάρε ενα με σωστά κάγκελα και διαστάσεις
Το πουλάκι σου είναι αρσενικό (έχει κίτρινη μουρίτσα), αλλά νομίζω δεν έχει ολοκληρώσει τη πρώτη του πτερόρροια ακόμα (εχει κίτρινα σημάδια στην ουρά αν δεν κάνω λάθος), που αν είναι normal grey, σημαίνει ότι καλά στην είπαν την ηλικία, αν ήταν μεγαλύτερος η ουρά θα είχε γίνει όλη μαύρη.

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Σε ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια...Ενταξει θα δω τι θα κανω με το κλουβακι του..!!!Αφτο ιθελα να ρωτισω και εγο βλεπω κατι αλλα κοκατιλ απο αλλα παιδια εδο μεσα που εχει τεραστια ουρα και μαυρι εμενα ουτε τιν μισι δν εχει πανω και μου φενεται οτι μερικα του πεφτουνα κιολας βρικα 1-2 απο τιν ουρα του..!!

----------


## moutro

Μπορει να εχει σπάσει αν ηταν σε μικρο κλουβι ή αν πεφτει συχνά, μπορει και λογω ηλικιας... ξαναβαλε φώτο οποτε μπορεις να σου πουν και οι υπολοιποι

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Λετε επιδει το πιρα απο pet-shop να ειναι ταλεποριμενω?? Οντος ι ουρατου ειναι κιτρινει ετσι οπως μου ειπες εσυ μουτρο λογικα ειναι μικρο σωστα?? Σιμερα εκει που μιλουσαμε ολοι μαζι και τον ειχαμε στιν βεραντα αρχισε να βγαζει τις πρωτες του γλυκες φωνες μιλουσε και αφτος τελειος  :Big Grin:  Αν και ακομα φοβαται πολυ ιδικα οταν τον περνω μεσα και τον σικωνο το κλουβι κανει σαν τρελος μεσα τι να τον κανω να ιρεμισει??

----------


## lagreco69

Κωσταντινε οτι θα ειναι ταλαιπωρημενο απο το pet shop, να μην αμφιβαλεις καθολου για αυτο!!! 
ανεβασε μας καθαρες φωτογραφιες απο την ουρα του εαν θελεις να την δουμε.

----------


## Giwrgos13

Σιγουρα ειναι ταλεποριμενο..ολα ειναι εκει.καλυτερα να το επερνες απο εκτροφεα  :winky:

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Θα προσπαθεισω να βαλω φωτογραφιες απο τιν ουρα του να τιν δειτε και εσεισ σιντομα..Κατι αλλο τον (jimako mou) τον εχο 1 εβδομαδα τορα αλλα δεν λεει να ιρεμισει καθολου οποτε τον πλισιαζω μου κανει (χιιι) δεν εχει ιρεμισει καθολου τι να κανω θελω να καταλαβει πως δεν θελω να τον κανω κακο καμια βοιθεια παιδια?

----------


## Athina

Υπομονή πρέπει να κάνεις.Με σωστά βήματα θα καταφέρεις να τον εξημερώσεις.Προς το παρόν δώσε του χρόνο.Μια βδομάδα πίστεψε με δεν είναι πολύς καιρός...

----------


## lagreco69

Μην τον πλησιαζεις πολυ!!! οταν θα εχει ηρεμησει, θα αρχισει να σου σφυραει αυτος για να πας κοντα του. καθε πτηνο εχει τον χαρακτηρα του!! το δικο σου ειναι ειναι απο τα ζορικα. δωσε του χρονο να σε εμπιστευτει!!!

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Το δικο μου ειναι απο pet-shop γιαυτο ειναι το ζορικο θα το εχουνε τρελανει εκει περα μεχρι να φτασει στα χερια μου...:/

----------


## lagreco69

> Το δικο μου ειναι απο pet-shop γιαυτο ειναι το ζορικο θα το εχουνε τρελανει εκει περα μεχρι να φτασει στα χερια μου...:/


Σωστα τα λες!! Κωσταντινε, φαντασου τι εχει τραβηξει το μικρο σου!! δωσε του τον χρονο του!! και ολα θα πανε οπως τα θελεις.  :winky:

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

ενταξει σε ευχαριστω θα βαλω και φωτογραφιες σιντομα απο τιν ουρα του δν μπορω να τον πετυχω στιν ουρα του καλες φωτογραφιες γιατι με βλεπει και φοβαται και ειναι δισκολο  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Παιδια το κοκατιλ μου φενεται να μιν ειναι καλα φουσκονει και κλινει τα ματακια του και καθεται σινεχεια στο ιδιο σιμειο δεν ειναι πολι δραστιριο?? τι να κανω?? βοιθειαα

----------


## lagreco69

Φωτογραφιες απο τις κουτσουλιες του να μας ανεβασεις σε κολλα Α4 η σε λευκο χαρτι κουζινας. απο ποτε ειναι ετσι? τρωει και πινει κανονικα?

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

ι κουτσουλιες του ειναι καπως σαν πρασινες ετσι φενοντε κατω στο χαρτι τορα αφτοιν τιν στιγμι που τον εχο διπλα μου καθεται στο 1 ποδι και τροειι και λογικα θα πινει κιολας

----------


## lagreco69

Θα χρειαστουμε να τις δουμε!! εαν φουσκωνει κατα την διαρκεια της ημερας δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο. βαζει και το κεφαλακι του μεσα στην φτερουγα του?

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

οχι απλα κλινει τα ματακια του να τις βγαλω μια φωτογραφεια και να τις βαλω εδο περα??

----------


## lagreco69

Οτι και εαν ειναι, ειναι σε πρωιμο σταδιο!! ναι εδω.

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Να για δεςς δεν ξερω αν φενεται καλα αλλα αφτες μπορουσα να βγαλω σε αφτοιν τιν ωρα

----------


## lagreco69

Κωσταντινε  καταρχην να μην βαζεις ποτε στον πατο του κλουβιου! εφημεριδες, περιοδικα, οτιδηποτε περιεχει μελανι (περιεχουν τοξικες ουσιες). οι κουτσουλιες αυτες δεν ειναι φρεσκιες και δεν μπορει να εκτιμηθει το χρωμα τους, φαινονται λιγο κιτρινες? η ειναι η camera που τις κανει ετσι? βαλε ενα καθαρο χαρτι και ανεβασε φρεσκες.

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

ενταξει θα αλλαξω τορα χαρτι και θα ανεβασω το βραδυ !!

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Του αλλαξα χαρτι και βλεπω πως εχει κανει 1 κοτσιλια εχει χρωμα μαυρο και στο χαρτι πρασινιζει και ειναι καπως νερωτι διλαδι διαρεια...

----------


## Athina

Σύγκρινε τες... Τα κόπρανα των πουλιών ως ενδείξεις ασθενειών

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω και τι να σιγκρινω το μονο που μου παει στο μιαλο ειναι αφτο που λεει προσοχη γιατι πριν καμια εβδομαδα αλλαξα κλουβια τροφες και ολα τα σχετικα *Πιθανά αίτια
Μόλυνση από βακτήρια, παράσιτα, μύκητες.
Προσοχή : Όταν αλλάξουμε απότομα την τροφή ή ταΐσουμε φρούτα και λαχανικά ή σε καταστάσεις στρες (αλλαγή κλούβας, πιάσιμο του πουλιού κλπ) πολύ πιθανό να έχει διάρροια, για λίγο. Πολύ γρήγορα όμως, επανέρχεται.*

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Τι να το κανω το καιμενο ρε παιδια ?? τρωει πινει αρκετες φορες καθεται στο ενα ποδι αλλα ειναι φουσκομενο και κλινει τα ματακια του καμια σιμβουλι??

----------


## lagreco69

Η δυνατοτητα να το πας σε πτηνιατρο η κτηνιατρο υπαρχει Κωσταντινε?

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Δεν νομιζω lagreco λογο χριματωνν :/

----------


## lagreco69

> Δεν νομιζω lagreco λογο χριματωνν :/


Ολοι τα ιδια ζορια τραβαμε αστα!! τωρα ειναι ακομα φουσκωμενο με κλειστα ματακια?

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Βασικα αφτοιν τιν στιγμοι τρωει παλι καθε λιγο και λιγακι τρωει γιατι?? νερο πινει κανωνικα.. και οταν καθεται στο ξυλακει φουσκωνει καθεται στο ενα ποδι και κλινει τα ματακια του

----------


## Athina

Αν ξυπνάει (τον ξεσκεπάζεις) πολύ νωρίς ίσως ετοιμάζεται για τον βραδινό υπνάκο του τώρα.

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Μα ειναι ολοι τιν ημερα σχεδον ετσι δεν νομιζω να ετοιμαζεται για τον βραδινο του υπνο :/

----------


## Giwrgos13

ε τοτε πρεπει να το κοιταξεις. :Fighting0030:

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Πως να το κοιταξω ρε γιωργο τι να κανω δλδ? :/

----------


## Giwrgos13

Αμα ειναι ετσι ολη την ημερα μαλον θα εχει προβλημα..Τωρα πως να το κοιταξεις αμα μπορεις να το πας στον κτηνιατρο..Απο πετ σοπ το πηρες?

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Ναι γιωργο απο pet-shop το πιρα το εχο ομως αρκετες μερες υπολογισε κοντα στις 2 εβδομαδες..για κτηνιατρω δεν το κοβω λογο χριματον :/

----------


## Giwrgos13

Δλδ και τις 2 εβδομαδες ειναι ετσι? Αν επιτρεπετε ποσο το πηρες?

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Οχι μια χαρα ιτανε τις προιγουμενες μερες εχτες αρχισε να ειναι καπως και σιμερα το καταλαβα!!!40 ευρω το πιρα..!!

----------


## Giwrgos13

Κατι θα εχει..σιγουρα θα σε βοηθησουνε και τα παιδια αμα μπορεις ανεβασε παλι καμια φωτο η βιντεο για να δουμε..40 κανουνε ολα απο τα πετ σοπ και ειναι αρωστα τα περισσοτερα!!! Δεν νιαζονται οι πετσοπαδες!!

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Ναι αστα να πανε το ξερω το μετανιωσα απο τιν μια αλλα δεν μπορουσα να βρω κανεναν εκτροφεα στιν πολη μου..Εσυ τον δικο σου απο ποιον το πιρες στειλε μου μυνιμα αμα μπορεις απο που ποσω και αφτα !!

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

πιγα του πιρα σταγωνες ειναι για πολλες αρωστιες το ριχνω μεσα στο νερακι του θα σας ενειμερωσω για τιν πορεια του μακαρι να γινει καλιτερα :d

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Γεια σας παιδια και ολοι αφτοιν ι χαρα και ι ετοιμασια για το νεο μου φιλο τελειωνει σιγα σιγα σιμερα ειναι χαλια αρχιζει βαζει και το κεφαλακι του μεσα και κοιματε εχτες ειχε αρχισει να γινεται καπως καλα αλλα σιμερα ειναι χιροτερα πιστεβο πως αυριο δεν θα τιν βγαλει προσπαθισα να του προσφερο οτι καλιτερο μπορουσα πιγα πιρα στογωνες-αντιβιωσει για πολλες αρωστιες αλλα δεν του κανανε κατι δεν ξερω τι επαθε στα καλα καθουμενα  :sad:  Τον λιπαμε δν μπορω να τον βλεπω ετσι..και ιθελα τοσω πολυ αφτο το κοκατιλ να με μαθει και να γινει φιλαρακος μου πλεον αλλα λεφτα δν μπορω να διαθεσω γιατι απο τοτε που τον πιρα μου εφιγαν αρκετα τσαμπα ολα.. :sad:  θα μινω με το κλουβακι του να το κοιταω θα σας γραψω και νεα το τι θα γινει στιν πορεια..!!pfff (jimako mou) :/

----------


## Giwrgos13

Να εισαι ΔΥΝΑΤΟΣ οτι και αν γινει  :winky:

----------


## Lucky Witch

ΘΕΡΜΗ ΠΑΡΑΚΛΗΣΗ.........ΜΗΝ σκοτώνεται την Ελληνική ορθογραφία.....στραβώθηκα  για να διαβάσω.

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Ναι αφτο σε πειραξε εσενα τορα ειναι το τελεφτεω που με νοιαζει ασ εισουνα στιν θεση μου για να καταλαβενες
φιλικα!!!

----------

